# Cold storage starters for Pee



## Lost40Vinter (Apr 18, 2011)

I am curently making a wine from Ocean Spray's White Cranberry Strawberry juice. I was planning on using the lees for making another batch of Pee. I was going to save the lees in a ceramic container in the fridge till I am ready to make the Skeeter Pee. This container is similar to what my mother uses for storing her starter for sourdough bread. I was wondering what everyone else does for storing a starter in the fridge for wine, how long it can be stored in the fridge, and should any sugar be added to it while it is in the fridge?


----------



## Angie (Apr 19, 2011)

I just dump my slurry into an empty wine bottle and use a plastic cork for closure. Everyone says that it can last for some time in the fridge and some even freeze the slurry in a ziploc. There are those that do not encourage the re-use of a slurry from a Pee batch as the yeast can be over-stressed. I just dumped the slurry from my last batch of Pee when I racked and I think I could have re-used it. Had a tons of it in the bottom of the primary!


----------

